

Show HN: Trace the history of academia - vedantk
https://gist.github.com/825572
Wikipedia often lists the doctoral advisors of famous scientists. I wanted to be able to pick a scientist and recursively find their mentors. This information has no practical value, but I thought it was interesting. John McCarthy's mentor history is especially awesome;<p>John McCarthy (computer scientist)
&#62;&#62;  Solomon Lefschetz
...
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Carl Friedrich Gauss
...
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Jakob Thomasius
...
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Siméon Denis Poisson
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Joseph Louis Lagrange
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Leonhard Euler
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Johann Bernoulli
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Pierre-Simon Laplace
&#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62; &#62;&#62;  Joseph Fourier
======
innernette
Interesting! You should change the user-agent, though...

